# FA United 3?



## Plasma Reflection (Dec 10, 2009)

...


----------



## quayza (Dec 10, 2009)

Wish i could but im to damn far away, statewise.


----------



## BlackWolf1480 (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm like a half hour so I'm most likely going if I have a ride by then.


----------



## Tolfgan (Dec 18, 2009)

wow some furrys that are close.  im 30 mins away my self and actly thinking of going.


----------



## Thou Dog (Dec 23, 2009)

I live at the other end of the state but I'd like to go. I just don't want to go without knowing I have people to go with, you know?


----------



## Gight (Dec 23, 2009)

Would go, but can not.


----------



## Tolfgan (Dec 23, 2009)

well if you want to know people their find people that are going to go and drop them a line now and talk with them.


----------



## Rojo Hunter (Jan 26, 2010)

I would love to go but it's a lack of funds that s my only obstacle.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 26, 2010)

Well if somebody would pay me the flight and a hotel room...sure.

Otherwise, no not really - kind of impossible anyway.


----------

